# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  المريخ فخر البلد  VS الاتحاد ودمدني

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بمشيئة المولي ينازل فخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد غدا الخميس ضيفه فريق الاتحاد مدني باستاد الخرطوم وتمسكه بالصدارة التي يقف علي رأسها وهذه المباراة تعد الاولي للمدير الفني والاستشاري الالماني اتوفستر لهذا الموسم

صادق الدعاء بان يوفق الزعيم بنصر مبين باذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياوجه السعد الاستاذ ابراهيم عطية في فوز ساحق وكبير لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## العطا على العطا

*المجد  للمريخ  العظيم  وللصفوة  الكرام

*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بالتوفيق للاحمر في مباراة اليوم
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*بالتوفيق و النصر المؤزر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منتصرين باذن الله 
وسنرى مريخا جديدا يهز الارض
*

----------


## WD IBRAHIM

*​منتصرين بإذن الله... 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هل ظلم كروجر المريخ عندما اصر على استبعاد مالك اسحق من التشكيلة الافريقية ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*إنتو محمد الطيب يغير فى الزمن الضائع عايز يحافظ على شنو
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

يا الشمشار أبن أفصح إنت ماسك سبحة الساهلة الهناك ولا الصعبة الهنا



الاتنين 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك  للزعيم
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ورونا هدف الإتحاد ده جاء كيف
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروك النقاط الثلاثه والتربع على قمة الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بصراحه فوز بطعم الخساره 
لا كوره لا طعم لا لون 
كره من الدفاع للهجوم والوسط يتفرج
الله يصلح الحال
اتو فستر منتظرو شغل كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*غايتو الإسبوع الجايى المريخ فى محك حقيقى مع الأهداف البتدخل فيهو بالإستهتار دى
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مبروك النصر الكبير وبإذن منتصرين في جميع المباريات
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك يا صفوه
النقاط التلاته فى الجراب الاحمر !!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*احسن الله عزاءكم الاخ  الشمشار    وجعل البركة فيكم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملخص للمباراة

استعاد المريخ صدارة الممتاز بعد فوزه على الرومان بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف نالها اوليفيه و اليجا سيدو في مرماه و اللاعب تراوري الفائز بنجومية المباراة ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لــــ(15) نقطة في الصدارة فيما نال هدف الاتحاد واصل الفاتح في الدقيقة 92 
الشوط الأول 
منذ انطلاقته حاول المريخ إحراز هدف التقدم عن طريق اللاعب تراوري الذي أطلق تصويبه قوية مرت بجوار القائم كهدف ضائع للمريخ 
و في الدقيقة الرابعة منح الحكم خالد الأمين بطاقة صفراء للاعب الغاني اليجا لارتكابه مخالفة مع راجي عبد العاطي احتج عليها جمهور المريخ 
اوليفيه يحرز الهدف الاول للمريخ 
احرز اللاعب العاجي اوليفيه الهدف الاول للمريخ في الدقيقة الثامنة من الحصة الاولي من تمريرة اللاعب احمد الباشا بعد ضغط كبير على مرمي الفريق الجزراوي من قبل نادي المريخ 
مالك اسحق بالمرصاد 
كان اللاعب مالك اسحق بالمرصاد لكل الهجمات الاتحاد من اللاعبين الحسن و باشري و ابعدها الى خارج الملعب 
تحركات تراوري أزعجت الرومان 
التحركات الماكوكية التي قام بها اللاعب تراوري ازعجت دفاعات الفريق الروماني و كانت لها خطورتها خاصة انه يتحرك بكرة وبدونها و لم يفلح سيد كوة و لا باشري في ايقاف المالي تراوري
ركنية للمريخ 
ابعد دفاع الاتحاد في الدقيقة 21 كرة اللاعب راجي الى ركنية نفذها اللاعب غاندي كاسينو لم يستفد منها المريخ حينما قطعها اللاعب لاسانا كانوتيه .
الاتحاد يلجأ للمخالفات 
لجأ الرومان الى المخالفات التكتيكية لايقاف خطورة اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي عن طريق اللاعب اليجا و من احداها كاد اللاعب غاندي ان يضيف اللاعب غاندي الهدف الثاني الا ان كرته مرت جوار القائم الايمن لـــ(الرومان)
استبسال للدفاع 
استبسل دفاع الرومان بعد الهدف الذي احرزه اللاعب اوليفيه و لعب بصرامة مع هجوم المريخ و خاصة باشري و الذي ابعد كل الكرات المعكوسة الى خارج الملعب 
لاسانا يزعج المريخ 
ازعج العاجي لاسانا كانوتيه دفاع المريخ بتحركاته الطولية و العرضية و استطاع ان يكسب كل الكرات المشتركة ووجد من احداها اللاعب وديدي يحي مخالفة لعبها للاعب لاسانا تسلمها أكرم الهادي سليم .
راجي اضاع هدفا محققا 
اضاع اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي هدفا محققا للمريخ وهو في مواجهة الحارس مصعب فضل الله حينما لعب الكرة بعيدة عن المرمي وسط دهشة الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة في الدقيقة 34 من الشوط الاول 
اليجا يحرم المريخ من الثاني
حرم اللاعب اليجا سيدو فريق المريخ من اضافة الهدف الثاني حينما ابعد عرضية اللاعب بلة جابر الى ركلة زاوية نفذها الباشا ابعدها مرة اخرى الحارس مصعب فضل الله الى ركلة زاوية و تسلمها مرة اخرى بعد تنفيذها من الجهة اليمني
مخالفة لصالح جيدي
احتسب الحكم مخالفة لصالح النيجيري نوبل جيدي ارتكبها اللاعب بلة جابر في الدقيقة 39 من الشوط الأول لم يستفد منها الرومان بعد أن اصطدمت الكرة المصوبة من نزار خميس بقائد الرومان داخل منطقة جزاء المريخ لعبها اكر إلى أمير كمال 
ورد الاتحاد عبر اللاعب نوبل جيدي مرة أخرى ألا إن أكرم كان لا بالمرصاد ليضيع فرصة تعادل للرومان 
و رد لاسانا بفرصة أخرى من تسديدة خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 42 تسلمها اكر الهادي سليم 
اشتباك بين اللاعبين 
حدث اشتباك بين لاعبي الفريقين بسبب مخالفة ارتكبها اللاعب جيدي النيجيري 
سيد كوة يبعد خطر عن المرمي الجزراوي
ابعد اللاعب سيد كوة خطرا عن مرمي فريقه في الدقيقة 45 من الشوط الاول من امام اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي 
3 دقائق زمن مبدد
احتسب الحكم خالد الامين 3 دقائق زمن مبدد لم يحدث فيهما جديدا لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ احرزه اللاعب اوليفيه 
الرومان لم يكن صيدا سهلا 
لم يكن الرومان صيدا سهلا خلال الحصة الاولي و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي المريخ بجانب تمترسه في وسط الملعب بتوصية من مدربه محمد الطيب ليقدم مباراة فيعة في شوطها الاول و قاسم المريخ الندية الا ان الاحمر استفاد من خبرات العاجي ليحسم الشوط الاول بهدف سريع في الدقيقة الثامنة 
الشوط الثاني 
مع بداية الشوط الثاني ابعد الحارس مصعب فضل الله تسديدة اللاعب احمد الباشا الى خارج الملعب من تمريرة اللاعب تراروي .
واصل المريخ ضغطه المتواصل و من كرة عكسية من اللاعب باسكال كاد الباشا ان يضيف الهدف الثاني للمريخ الا ان كرته مرت بجوار القائم الايمن 
و كاد اللاعب رمضان عجب ان يحرز هدفا من تسديدة قوية مرت خارج الملعب في الدقيقة 8 وسط ذهول الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة من داخل الاستاد 
بطاقة صفراء لتراوري
منح الحكم خالد الامين بطاقة صفراء للاعب المالي ممادو تراوري لارتكابه مخالفة مع مدافع الرومان سيد كوة في الدقيفة 12 من الشوط الثاني
نوبل جيدي يرهق المريخ
اهق اللاعب النيجيري نوبل جيدي المريخ بتحركاته المزعجة الا انه لم يوفق طوال الــــ(65) دقيقة في هز شباك المريخ
تراوري اضاع هدفا للمريخ 
اضاع اللاعب تراوري هدفا وهو في مواجهة حارس الرومان مصعب فضل الله حينما اطلق صاروخ تسلمه الحارس باعجوبة .
مخالفة مريخية 
في الدقيقة 17 وجد اللاعب غاندي فرصة لاحراز هدف من مخالفة ارتكبها لاسانا عادت من القائم بعد لعبها لزميله تراوري 
اليجا يسجل هدف للمريخ
في الدقيقة 18 اضاف اللاعب اليجا اسيدو هدف ثاني للمريخ حينما اودع الكرة العكسية الى داخل الشباك من امام تراوري هدف صعب من مهمة الرومان 
بلة جابر اضاع هدفا
اضاع اللاعب بلة جابر هدفا للمريخ حينما مرر كرة عبرت من الحارس عرضية كاد ان تسكن الشباك لكنها عادت من اقدام الحارس الى داخل الملعب لتجد باشري الذي ابعدها الى خارج الملعب وسط دهشة الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة 
سيطرة مريخية 
احكم المريخ سيطرته على وسط الملعب وقاد سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة علي مرمي الفريق الجزراوي خاصة اللاعب تراوري الذي ارهق الاتحاديين بطلعاته الخطيرة 
دخول مصعب عجب 
اجري مدرب الرومان محمد الطيب تعديلا قضي بخروج القائد وديدي يحي و دخول اللاعب مصعب العجب لتنشيط الوسط بعد تراجع مستوى الرومان في الجزء الثاني من الحصة الثانية 
اكرم يمنع لاسانا من هدف
تسلم الحارس أكرم الهادي سليم تصويبه لاسانا كانوتية الخطيرة من تمريرة اللاعب نوبل جيدي على دفعتين 
تراوري يضيف الثالث
أضاف اللاعب تراوري الهدف الثالث للمريخ من مجهود كبير في الدقيقة 29 من الشوط الثاني منح الأحمر الأفضلية و السيطرة على وسط الملعب و المباراة عموما 
دخول شيمليس 
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب راجي المصاب و دخول اللاعب الاثيوبي شيمليس 
مصعب يتألق 
واصل اللاعب مصعب فضل الله تألقه اللافت للأنظار و حرم اللاعب باسكال من هدف محقق من تمريرة اللاعب تراوري في الدقيقة 37 من الشوط الثاني و ابعد كرة أخري من تسديدة اللاعب شيمليس في الدقيقة 
دخول عنكبه 
قام مدرب المريخ اتوفيستر بسحب اللاعب اوليفيه و دخول اللاعب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبه و ذلك لتنشيط الجبهة الهجومية و الاطمئنان على تجهيز الاخير باعتبار انه يحتاج لكل اللاعبين في الفترة المقبلة 
تصفيق لباسكال
صفقت جماهير المريخ للاعب باسكال عقب استبداله بدخول اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف في الدقيقة 85 بعد المستوى المميز الذي قدمه اللاعب في المباراة 
العاجي كاد أن يحرز هدفا للرومان 
في الدقيقة 86 كاد اللاعب العاجي لاسانا أن يحرز هدف للرومان حينما خطف كرة من امام علاء الدين و كرر محاولاته مرة أخرى في الدقيقة 87 إلا أن كرته الثانية أيضا مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر لأكرم 
هدف جميل للاتحاد
احرز اللاعب واصل الفاتح اجمل اهداف المباراة من تسديدة خادعة في شباك اكرم في الدقيقة 92 
مامادو نجما للمباراة 
فاز بجائزة سوداني نجم المريخ مامادو تراوري بعد أن قاد فريقه الي تحقيق الفوز على الرومان في الأسبوع الخامس لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز .
                        	*

----------

